# Helpful advice needed



## meandog56 (May 10, 2015)

Hi there, I had a very bad experience with Naps so I'm venturing out for a better and more reliable source to purchase my gear. I came across this site called Jintani Labs and was quite impressed with their products and most of all their low prices. I tried their product through Naps of course at a higher price so I'd like to hear it from you all about the gear and reputation of this company. Please no BS just right out honesty is all I really need, thanks.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 10, 2015)

You are posting in Natural and teen bodybuilding.  I am not sure if Jintani is still a sponsor, but if so check for feedback in their forum.  
My opinion on Jintanii is you get what you pay for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM190 (Dec 30, 2015)

you can check the relevant information about the source in the Internet, the feedback on the site may tell you the truth!


----------

